# Women's Forum



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Came across this!







click here

There's a just for men Forum in there who's gonna go have some fun?









The SEX one looks interesting 375 Topics!









In the words of Captain Oates I could be gone some time









IT'S FULL OF POP UPS THOUGH!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> In the words of Captain Oates I could be gone some time


 Who's Captain Oates??

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Scott of the Antartic. Oates was the one who left the tent to die so he wouldn't slow the team down. They were his infamous last words.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks, should have known that, showing my ignorance again!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I might learn too much about things I don't want to know about on there.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Better not go there. I hear enough of it at work. "Womens' things"














.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its interesting to see the most popular forums....1st is 'competitions'

2nd is 'sex' !!!
















Jason

PS cant be a proper womens forum...there isnt a 'shoes' forum


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just read a bit of this sex forum.............


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Isnt there an excuse not to have sex forum?


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Well as a regular "poster" on 2 women's forum (but not the one posted above) I can say the content and level of discussion on here is very different. We've never had talks on shoes (in the 4 years I posted) but we talk about sex, work, relationships and kids in no particular order.

There is the odd man that posts - a bit like here the odd woman







....but they usually don't last - probably because they don't find it interesting or inclusive enough....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sweet dial,

It may go to show that men and women are superficial different. Though I shouldn't generalize.









I have younger female colleagues that find it very easy to talk to me, more so than their dads. Many are deemed "miserable" by their daughter's. I think those dad's may have forgotten that they were once young and knew how to laugh?

Though it may not be all their fault, work, health and money problems?









Many young ladies would welcome the input of an "older" man with some experience.









Sadly some younger men seem not to have grown up, I didn't until I was about late thirties.

There are differences, we all know it. That's what makes life interesting.


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Absolutely!

I prefer older men.... Namaste is actually younger than me.... but only by 3 months!

You are right "young" men often feel immature to us !


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

I think women mature by 18 years, men take a whole lot longer.

Overactive gonads and under-active brains. Allegedly.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sweet dial said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I prefer older men.... Namaste is actually younger than me.... but only by 3 months!
> 
> You are right "young" men often feel immature to us !


 In todays age though a lot of women seem to be going for younger men.

It's no longer just "a man's world" as they used to say. Me..........I just get on with things these days, stay as fit as I can, and take one day at a time. See some very fit ladies of all ages at the dance venues. Great way to keep active and socialise with people. Wish I'd taken it up 20 years ago. Pity not many of the younger end seem interested in ballroom/sequence!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 was area ballroom under 13's champion once! A long time ago. Then she found drink, boys and heavy metal (not necessarily in that order)!

And I here the beeb are bringing back come dancing! Not my scene..........yet!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Try it Paul. You may well find you enjoy it enormously. I never thought I would, but it's the best thing I've done for many years, and I enjoy it probably more than my clay pigeon shooting for which I've won some trophies!!


----------

